# All Bran Muffins A La Charlie



## Hungry (Nov 14, 2006)

My wife loves these so much that I have been making them for at least two years.  She always has one for breakfast and sometimes as a night time snack.

STEP 1. 
4 Cups of all Brand
½ Cup Brown Sugar
½ Cup White Sugar
3 Cups Milk
1 ½ Cup Raisins
1 ½ Cup Nutz
Dissolve the sugar in the milk 
ADD All Brand, Raisins and Nutz
Let this set until the liquid is ready.

Step 2. (Liquid)
1 large Ripe Banana or two small
1 Cup Apple Sauce 
1 tsp Vanilla
1/2 tsp baking soda
¼ Cup cooking oil
2 Eggs (Have at Room temperature)
Combine the Apple Sauce and Bananas and soda in mixer and beat until smooth.  Chunkey bananas are O.K. too! 
ADD Vanilla, Oil and Eggs, one at a time. Mix after each egg.

Step 3. (Dry)
2 ½ Cups All purpose flour (ADD 2 TBSP flour over 5,00 ft. Elevation)
½ tsp Salt
½ tsp All Spice
2 tsp Cinnamon 
2 TBSP Baking Powder
Mix until well blended.

Here where I grease the muffin pans (2), I use the Pam Bakers spray and light the oven. Set at 400 degrees.

Step 4. (Assembly)
Incorporate the liquid mixture into the All Brand mixture. 
Add Dry mixture.  Mix only until dry ingredients are coated.
DO NOT OVERMIX.

Step 5. Bake
Portion evenly into well greased, muffin pans.  Should be 24 muffins
Bake at 400 degrees for 20 minutes. 
(depening on your oven) Check after 18 minutes 
Let rest in muffin pan for 6-10 minutes then remove to cooling rack.
May be frozen.


Enjoy,
Charlie


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 14, 2006)

There is also a very good bran muffin recipe that can be mixed and kept in the fridge. Then each morning you can take out what you want and have fresh hot muffins in 10 minutes.


----------

